# straight sits?



## Teffy (Jul 4, 2010)

that's a tough one, I could be wrong but I remember not _marking_ or reacting to the crooked sit (so for me, a 'YES'), and lure with or w/out food to get a perfect sit and when she _did_ I made a big deal about it. I did this 3-4 times a day until it was straight. Butttt...it's not permanent, so we revisit. And...of course on trial day...so I too would like to hear what others do.


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

Like a heel sit?

I taught Vegas how to heel first, then taught him that when I say heel, he needs to go to my left, turn facing forward, and sit.


----------



## debjen (Jan 4, 2010)

How is the sit not straight..is the butt out or the front in out.. if the butt is out I take the treat and put it to the left of their head so they have to look away from you and it moves the butt in..mark the correct sit with a YES and a treat. .. if the front in is out then bring the treat to the right side of the head bringing the front end in..then I do a lot of one step sit 2 steps sit 3 steps sit 2 step sit 3 steps sit 1 step sit..so they get the idea.


----------



## Searcher (Aug 7, 2009)

It is for a heel sit and also when I call her to come & then move her to a side sit. 
Yes, it is the butt that is out. 

When I take the step back & then forward to get her around to the side (after the come), it sometimes works where she lines up correctly but not always.


----------



## Olie (Oct 10, 2009)

debjen said:


> How is the sit not straight..is the butt out or the front in out.. if the butt is out I take the treat and put it to the left of their head so they have to look away from you and it moves the butt in..mark the correct sit with a YES and a treat. .. if the front in is out then bring the treat to the right side of the head bringing the front end in..then I do a lot of one step sit 2 steps sit 3 steps sit 2 step sit 3 steps sit 1 step sit..so they get the idea.


This is a great tip! I was pulling the treat in towards my stomach.hwell:


----------



## AgilityIG (Feb 8, 2009)

debjen said:


> How is the sit not straight..is the butt out or the front in out.. if the butt is out I take the treat and put it to the left of their head so they have to look away from you and it moves the butt in..mark the correct sit with a YES and a treat. .. if the front in is out then bring the treat to the right side of the head bringing the front end in..then I do a lot of one step sit 2 steps sit 3 steps sit 2 step sit 3 steps sit 1 step sit..so they get the idea.


Exactly, but I would just add: make sure you get the treat out there so that they sit straight. Don't try to correct them once they sit - get the head moved so that they they are sitting correctly to begin with.


----------



## Searcher (Aug 7, 2009)

It seems to work! Thank you.


----------



## debjen (Jan 4, 2010)

AgilityIG said:


> Exactly, but I would just add: make sure you get the treat out there so that they sit straight. Don't try to correct them once they sit - get the head moved so that they they are sitting correctly to begin with.


Exactly good addition..


----------

